# Is it bad for Sebaceous cyst to burst?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know if yall remember when Beau had that big cyst on his back near his tail that burst. Then a couple of months later he had another one burst on his neck. Then a small one on his back and Wednesday another one burst on his leg. Till that first one bursting he had never had one burst before. So is it bad for them to burst? He has been on antibiotics after each one and I have some extra ones from last time so I put him on them again. And he has one on his hip near his tail on the side that is huge about a half dollar in size that feels like it is going to burst any day. 
I do have to take him back to the vet in a couple of weeks since he will have been on his new meds for his arthritis to see how he is doing so I will have them double check them but I was just wondering.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't think it's bad, its just kinda what they do. They will appear, sit for a while, then burst on their own. I believe its better to let that happen than to mess with them and try to pop them yourself. (atleast that's what my doctor told me when I had one myself.)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree, I think it's not bad for them to bust open, it should give him some relief, I would think. I'm sure they hurt. Give him a big hug and kiss from his SS.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, poor Beau. I agree with Marlene-I don't think it is bad when they burst, maybe just a little icky.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I guess that is true but worries me and they wont heal up. One looks really nasty and almost like red califlower bumps. It scabs over then starts draining and then scabs up again. I clean it and get the dried blood off and it starts all over again.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen had a pretty good sized one burst on his back...it just scabbed up and kind've disapperead after a few weeks. Was told by the vet that it's ok for them to bust but on their own....hope he's doing okay though!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Better out than in, my (physician ) Dad always used to say. The antibiotics are a good idea just to make sure no infection would be internalized. Also keep the wound area clean...... I'd dab ( not rub) at it several times a day with a hydrogen peroxide soaked cotton ball or sterile pad.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My older guy has this issue as well. Usually they clear on their own but if they remain ugly and icky I clean them and apply an antibiotic ointment with a puff of neo/pred/def with Tetracaine powder to help it heal. It usually works.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

It's somewhat normal for them to burst - you just need to keep it clean to prevent infection. In my experience they burst and then re-appear again...My Kasei used to have one on the back of his head (yuck).
Erica


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Meg used to get something similar on the top of her front feet and my vet always said better the poison out of her then in and she did feel better afterwards.:yuck: although it was horrible when they used to burst.

Give the Beau a big hug from the girls and me of course


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I think bursting is just the natural way they end. Our Shepherd had one and I had never seen them before. We were sure it was some kind of cancer. My vet said "Oh it's just a sebaceous cyst" at the same time he yanked on it and it just came right off. Surprised the heck out of dh, he blurted out "what the ****". After we all stopped laughing, my vet said they're harmless, it's just the secondary things that might come from them. Like an infection if they scratch at it. Hope Beau feels better soon.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I've never had to deal with this but wanted you to know I am thinking of sweet Beau!
Poor boy has so many issues, he (and you) don't need this too! HUGS to you both!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My other golden had a lump come up and the vet kept checking it for a couple of months. Said it was a cyst and would burst. Well one Saturday afternoon it got all red and swollen so I lanced it (I know - bad move, but he said it was a cyst!). 
*Red cauliflower looking tissue erupted and it was not a cyst. It was a tumor and had to be surgically removed. The cysts have all been pus filled sacks and drained pretty well, even if icky.*
*I really think you need to have that one checked, please! *
Some of the regular cysts drained and cleared up pretty easily. One on Copper's head required a much stronger dose of antibiotic to clear up. The lower dose make it seem better, but it would flare back up as soon as he came off the antibiotic. The specialist he went to see for his spleen, put him on twice the dose my regular vet was using (he had a bladder infection) and that finally healed the cyst. He had it for at least 4 months before that.
Hope Beau gets better soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Another thing is that he has had some of them for years and they never burst and now they are popping left and right. That is why I wondered if something else was going on. Thanks for letting me know. I feel alittle better. And what is wierd is that they all pop while we are gone. Never around us.


----------



## clar (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi there,

Anyone have additional info about a sebaceous cyst? General stuff... Is there a particular diagnosis method?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cody has had several small ones, which the vet dx'ed just by looking. They went away fairly quickly on their own. However, I'm one that will always have the vet have a look-see for any lump.... better safe than sorry.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

My guy has a cyst near the top of his tail that is rather huge--almost the size of a ping pong ball. The vet confirmed its not cancerous and we have been watching it for a few weeks. It's now started oozing bloody cottage cheese looking stuff. The vet says the only way to resolve it to amputate his tail above the cyst. This seems extreme to me but he says that they always get infected if we just remove the cyst and there's no skin on the tail to stitch over the wound if we remove it. Has anyone dealt with anything like this? I SO don't want to amputate his pretty tail!! :no::no:


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I would definitely get a second opinion, no way would I amputate a tail for a sebaceous cyst.
My Bear had one for several years on her neck. About once a year it would burst. I would trim the fur back to keep it clean, apply warm compresses and call the vet for antibiotics. After the second time they didn't even need to see her for it unless it was different for some reason. They said they could remove it if she ever needed to be anesthetized but didn't see a need to do it on its own.
Seriously, get a second opinion!


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Jennifer, what came out of Bears cyst? This stuff is dense bloody cottage cheese stuff. It's not draining easily at all. I'm gently squeezing it but it just bleeds after I remove the cheesy stuff. I clean it and wrap it once a day. Then by the next cleaning there's a little more stuff coming out. It's a slow process. I'm tempted to have the cyst removed and see what happens with antibiotics and time. Someone suggested applying manuka oil or manuka honey to the wound after removal. It apparently has some crazy healing properties and enzymes that encourages new tissue growth. Can't imagine how messy that would be though. I'm game if it would work though. I thought the vet would drain or lance it and it would heal...sigh.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe I am remembering wrongly, but I think Brooks had one on his head. I took him to the vet and I thought the vet broke it open and cleaned it up? Or maybe it had broken open on its own, and then I took him to the vet and he cleaned it up?


----------

